# Python programming



## bawldiggle (Oct 12, 2008)

I am/was an advanced developer creating addons (XLA) files for AutoCad.

I would like to learn another programming language to manipulate Open Office applications.
Python looks similar to VB in its structure but not sure if Python is appropriate.
At the moment GHacks are offering a to-good-to-true offer, Python lessons for $41 usd.

Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

Python is a structural functional programming language that focuses on data flow and has many libraries, specifically anaconda3. It has good built in functions that make iteration easier. 
In terms of programming discipline it’s implemented in C++ and supports object oriented programming and multiple inheritance. It’s forgiving syntax allows quick prototyping and applied discipline for designing your system is not as forgiving, but is possible.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't waste money.. If you're good with self learning and have some basic knowledge on programming, go here :

https://www.tutorialspoint.com/python/


----------

